# 04 Case MXU 125 Brake 4 Wheel Drive Activation



## redsilver1811 (Aug 4, 2012)

I have an 04 MXU 125 Ever time I hit the brakes when the tractor is over 8 mph the front wheel drive system kicks in. This is not necessary for my tractor cause it never hauls a heavy load and does not need the front wheel drive to assist in braking. I was wondering if there is a way to turn this feature off or disable it. Any help is much appreciated!


----------

